

Circumcision Reduces Rates of Two S.T.D.s - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/27/health/27std.html

======
poutine
Hmm, if we entirely remove the penis the infection rates will be 0, perhaps
that should be considered. Cutting off body parts is a barbaric ritual and
should not be encouraged. Spend the time and effort in distribution of condoms
and education.

Not sure why this is hacker news, other than the obvious pun.

~~~
tokenadult
_if we entirely remove the penis the infection rates will be 0_

I think that is a factually incorrect statement, although there would
certainly be a risk reduction greater than that from circumcision. Public
health decisions frequently involve trade-offs.

------
Dilpil
What ethics board approved this study?

~~~
tokenadult
It would appear that the ethics board was based in Uganda (although there was
probably also ethical review by the United States university with which
several of the researchers are affiliated). The study was conducted in that
country.

<http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/short/360/13/1298>

------
quellhorst
Not really hacker news. Need a bury function.

